# Räikkönen



## hapax

Hello!!! 

Does anyone know if "Raikkonen"means "royal crown"?
Maybe they've just been cheating me, haha!
It's Finnish.
Thank you!!


----------



## DrWatson

First of all, it's Räikkönen (the dots are very important).

Secondly, as far as I know, *Räikkönen* doesn't mean "royal crown". Although, I have to admit that I don't know the actual meaning of *Räikkö* (*nen *is just a common suffix in surnames). It may be an old word that's not used anymore. So it may very well mean something, but I can't be sure.

Could you tell me who gave you this information, please? Finding out the source may help validate or invalidate the claim.


----------



## hapax

Hello!!!
Thanks for your post! Actually, what happened is that my father told me that, so it's evident he's been cheating me (HAHAHA...).
But thank you very much, it's very interesting what you say..you know,in Spain we have a sufix (-ez) in surnames, so that "Martínez" only means "son of Martín";maybe -nen means something like that..
Thank you again!!!


----------



## Hakro

hapax said:


> But thank you very much, it's very interesting what you say..you know,in Spain we have a sufix (-ez) in surnames, so that "Martínez" only means "son of Martín";maybe -nen means something like that..
> Thank you again!!!


No, Hapax, "-nen" has a little different meaning; it was explained here.


----------



## hapax

Thank you all, guys!!!!! ^-^


----------

